

Ask HN: Review my start-up Add yours while your at it. - pinksoda

www.sinkfloat.com<p>Discover and share emerging start-up websites.
======
andyjdavis
I'm either blind or there's no way to search. I tried to add a service I'm
part of and apparently it's already listed. Surely there's a better way to
find a particular start up than next-ing through page after page.

Anyone interested in a particular start up will want to be able to jump
straight to it to see how they're doing/vote for themselves.

Maybe you could create a little page for each one. Screenshot, a short blurb
and bigger vote buttons. Have the screenshots on the main page take you there
instead of directly to the outside site. That would give you a set of pages
that would be indexable. Put them at urls like
sinkfloat.com/news.ycombinator.com

Just an idea :)

------
sidmitra
Added our site <http://teaspiller.com>.

The added sites need a little bit more info about them. Maybe twitter-like
short description to keep it simple?

~~~
pinksoda
Nice site.

I agree that it needs more info. I'll be taking care of that soon, keep an eye
out.

------
meowmeow
Really cool actually. Good luck!

------
pinksoda
Clickable link: <http://www.sinkfloat.com/>

